
Choosing a perl templating system - fanf2
https://perl.apache.org/docs/tutorials/tmpl/comparison/comparison.html
======
vgy7ujm
Template Toolkit, or just use Mojolicious...

~~~
singingfish
Don't use TT for new projects, use Text::XSlate (which has a TT compat layer
if you want).

